# Wether humping doe



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

I caught my ND wether humping my doe today. I'm assuming this is a dominance thing? Just curious would this mean that my doe is in heat? Would the wether detect that and hump? They are 16 wks old.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It could be. Jeter and Bean tell me when ever anyone is in heat. My doe that was born in November has been in heat twice. She is old enough.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What goathiker said!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Normal. A wether can be a good heat indicator. He still has instincts and can smell, he just hasn't got the hormones or equipment to do anything about it. 
Always seems kinda bittersweet to me.


----------



## Don4223 (Jun 16, 2013)

My whether consistently "humps" my two does when they are in heat Your does will flick their tales and play cat and mouse with whether . Thinks its perfectly normal


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I have 2 wethers and a doe and every 21 days it's a horrid hot bed of sick goat lust!


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't seen him do it anymore. Just that once a few days ago. I didn't realize it was every 21 day!


----------



## baileymastiff (Feb 18, 2015)

will a wether try to hump a goat if she is pregnant?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. That is a show of dominance.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not sure on the dominance part - my little girl who is lowest on the pecking order will hump anyone in heat. But it could be she's just a weirdo. :lol: Wethers are great heat detectors, but sometimes humping is just play as well.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Billy is my heat detector. What's funny is his mama gets mad when he humps the other goat when she's in heat. Rosie can be a bit of a witch of a heard queen.


----------

